# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Tổng Hợp Tour Du Lịch Châu Âu Khởi Hành tháng 11 và 12 - Tour Khuyến Mại

## niemtinvn

Chùm tour du lich Chau Au của công ty du lịch Anz sẽ đưa du khách đến những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng , lãng mạn và quyến rũ …khởi hành vào tháng 11 và 12.

Tour du lịch Paris : trái tim của nước Pháp, với những khoảnh khắc tuyệt vời . Du  khách dạo bước trên đại lộ Champs - Elysees, ngồi trong những quán cà phê ven đường nhâm nhi và ngắm nhìn dòng người qua lại. Chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của hai khu vườn Luxembourg và Tuileries với những tán lá nhiều sắc màu và những vòi phun nước tuyệt đẹp. Thật thú vị khi được ngồi trên du thuyền tận hưởng cảnh sắc hai bên bờ sông Seine; chiêm ngưỡng vẻ lộng lẫy của cung điện Versailles. 


Kinh đô ánh sáng -Ảnh : du lich Chau Au .

Tour du lịch Hà Lan : Sẽ đưa bạn đến Amsterdam  nơi nổi tiếng với những dòng kênh đào uốn lượn bạn sẽ cảm thấy ấm lòng trước những ngôi nhà với ánh nến lung linh. Bạn có thể đến thăm làng quê Zaanse Schans của những chiếc cối xay gió – hình ảnh đặc trưng của xứ sở hoa tulip, tham quan nhà sàn và các nông trại tuyệt đẹp luôn sẵn sàng chào đón người bạn phương xa. 


Hà Lan

Tour Du Lịch Ý: Tạo cho bạn cảm xúc an bình khi dạo bước trong khu phố cổ, nhìn những đài phun nước trang trí tuyệt mỹ ở khắp quảng trường, những đàn bồ câu thân thiện. Đến với cái nôi của đế chế La Mã hùng mạnh thời cổ đại, bạn sẽ ngỡ ngàng trước vẻ cổ kính của các công trình kiến trúc bằng đá hoành tráng, từ hoàng cung, quảng trường, tu viện, nhà thờ đến đấu trường...


Venice nước Ý -Ảnh : du lich Chau Au .

Tour du lịch Đức - Bỉ : Màu xanh thẳm của bầu trời, màu vàng ngọt của nắng, đỏ tươi của những mái nhà . Nước Đức hấp dẫn không kém với hàng loạt công trình kiến trúc mang phong cách cổ điển Chau Au khiến du khách không thể làm ngơ mỗi lần ghé qua.


Tower Bridge  du lich Chau Au.

Tour đón năm mới : Cũng trong dịp này công ty chúng tôi đang có một số chương trình khuyến mãi Tour Du lịch Anh Quốc( 7 ngày 6 đêm) khởi hành 29/12 giá : 2950 $ .Khám phá nhiều điểm đến :Bảo tàng lịch sử tự nhiên,cầu Westminter,Tòa nhà quốc hội,Tháp chuông Big Ben….

Ngoài ra còn có nhiều Tour Châu Âu khởi hành :
Tây Ban Nha - Pháp - Bỉ - Đức - Ý 15  ( Ngày )
Giá : 3289 Euro .Khởi hành (KH) : tháng 11 và 12 /2011.

Tour du lịch Pháp - Tây Ban Nha - Ý ( 10 Ngày )
Giá: 2950 Euro. Khởi hành : tháng 11 và 12 /2011.

Tour Hungary - Đức - Tây Ban Nha - Pháp ( 11 Ngày )
Giá: 2950 Euro  Khởi hành : tháng 11 và 12 /2011.

Tour Pháp - Luxembourg - Bỉ - Đức - Hà Lan ( 11 Ngày )
Giá: 3190 Euro. Khởi hành: tháng 11 và 12 /2011.

Tour Đan Mạch - Na Uy - Thụy Điển - Phần Lan ( 11 Ngày )
Giá :2890 Euro. Khởi hành : tháng 11 và 12 /2011.

Tour du lịch Pháp - Bỉ - Đức - Áo - CH Séc ( 15 Ngày )
Giá : 2890 Euro. Khởi hành  : tháng 11 và 12 /2011.

Tour Du Lịch Nga : Moscow - Saint Petersburg - Moscow  ( 8 Ngày )
Giá :2850USD.  Khởi hành : tháng 11 và 12 /2011.


Liên Hệ Đặt Tour:
Công ty CP Xúc tiến thương mại Đầu tư & Du lịch ANZ
Địa chỉ : 71 Mai Hắc Ðế, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội. 
Tel: (04) 3974 4405/3974 4406 Fax: (04) 3974 4407.
Hotline: 0942 .868 .677

----------


## leminhminh6869

Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
 GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | NAGOYA | NIIGATA | OBIHIRO | OITA | OKINAWA | OSAKA | SAPPORO CHITOSE | SENDAI | TAKAMATSU | TOKYO HANEDA | TOKYO | UBE | WAKKANAI | YAMAGATA | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ
GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | TEL 0466637567 | NAGOYA | NIIGATA | OBIHIRO | OITA | OKINAWA | OSAKA | SAPPORO CHITOSE | SENDAI | TAKAMATSU | TOKYO HANEDA |  TOKYO | UBE | WAKKANAI | YAMAGATA | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ | LỊCH BAY VÀ GIÁ VÉ ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ 1 CHIỀU VÀ KHỨ HỒI | VÉ PHỔ THÔNG VÀ THƯƠNG GIA
LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT VÉ : 0466622231 // 0462962557
- TƯ VẦN, LÀM VISA ĐI NHẬT BẢN, VISA JAPAN, XIN GỌI: 0422400333

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI NHẬT BẢN GIÁ RẺ NHẤT VN XIN GỌI: 0423240240

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY NỘI ĐỊA NHẬT BẢN & LIÊN TUYẾN QUỐC TẾ 

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN, XE Ở NHẬT BẢN 

- BOOK KHÁCH SẠN TOÀN CẦU 

- TỔ CHỨC CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH NHẬT BẢN, HÀN QUỐC, CHÂU ÂU, MỸ, ÚC XIN GỌI: 0422400333

Phòng vé máy bay

VINA HOLIDAY

Tel: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23240240

Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 – 01252489999

Phục vụ 24/7 giao vé tân nhà miễn phí trong nội thành Hà Nội

Liên tục có các chương trình khuyến mại vé máy bay giá rẻ trong nước và quốc tế

Đặt vé, giữ chỗ, cung cấp booking vé máy bay miễn phí cho quý khách đi xin visa

Vé đang khuyến mại

-          Vé máy bay đi Nhật khứ hồi 1 tháng giá 480$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay từ Hà Nội/TPHCM đi – Nhật Bản giá khuyến mại 650$ + Tax khứ hồi open 1 năm

-          Vé máy bay đi Úc giá rẻ hơn các hãng từ 20-100$

-          Vé máy bay đi TPHCM/Nha Trang/ Đà Nẵng giá vé từ 415.000 bay Jetstar

-          Vé máy bay đi Mỹ từ 720$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay đi Singapore từ 32$ ++ bay của Tiger Airways

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan, Malaysia từ 19$++ bay của Air Asia

-          Vé máy bay đi Hongkong từ 245$ + bay của Hongkong Airlines áp dụng cho 2 người đi cùng nhau

-          Vé máy bay đi Quảng Châu, Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải từ 225$ +

-          Vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc chỉ từ 580$+

-          Vé máy bay đi Châu Âu giá chỉ từ 800$

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan từ 87$+ bay của Vietnam Airlines

-          Vé máy bay đi Nga từ 500$+ Tax

-          CÒN NHIỀU VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI KHÁC XIN QUÝ KHÁCH VUI LÒNG GỌI TRỰC TIẾP THEO SỐ: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23.240240

VINA HOLIDAY

Vé máy bay quốc tế:

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Á :

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nhật Bản, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hàn Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ấn Độ, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Malaysia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Singapore, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Thái Lan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Myanmar, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Philippines, vé máy bay đi giá rẻ đi Indonesia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Lào vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Campuchia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hongkong, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Macau, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brunei, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đài Loan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Sri Lanka, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Maldives…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Âu:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Anh, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Pháp, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Đức, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Nga, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Séc, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ba Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ukraine, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hungary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bulgary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hà Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Na Uy, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Điển, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Sỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bỉ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Romania, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Slovakia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Monaco, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Tây Ban Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bồ Đào Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Iceland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ireland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Luxembourg, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Sip, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Macedonia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Malta, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Montenegro…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Mỹ:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Canada, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mexico, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Argentina, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brazil, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Chile, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Colombia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ecuador, vé máy bay đi Peru, vé máy bay đi Uruguay, vé máy bay đi Venezuela…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Đại Dương, Úc:

Vé máy bay đi Úc, vé máy bay đi Cook Islands, Vé máy bay đi Fiji, vé máy bay đi French Polynesia, vé máy bay đi Newzeland, vé máy bay đi New Caledonia…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Trung Đông:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Bahrain, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Israel, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Jordan, vé máy bay đi Kuwait, vé máy bay đi Lebanon, vé máy bay đi Oman, vé máy bay đi Qatar, vé máy bay đi Ả rập, vé máy bay đi …

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Phi:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nam Phi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ghana, vé máy bay đi Congo, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ai Cập, vé máy bay đi Ma rốc, vé máy bay đi Tunisia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Zimbabue, vé máy bay đi Angola…

Vé máy bay nội địa Việt Nam:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đà Nẵng, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Nha Trang, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đồng Hới, Quảng Bình, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đà Lạt, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Cần Thơ, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Điện Biên, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Phú Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Côn Đảo, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Huế, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Vinh, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Pleiku, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hà Nội, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hải Phòng …. giá vé máy bay từ 300.000 đến 3.7290.000

Đặt vé máy bay qua Yahoo Chat:

Yahoo1:  vemaybay_visa2

Yahoo2:  dulichquocte_3000

Yahoo3:  service_vinaholidays

Đặt vé máy bay qua điện thoại :

04.66637567 – 04.66622231 – 04.23240240

Phục vụ 247 qua Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 - 01252489999

Đặt vé máy bay qua Email: info@vinaholidays.com.vn

Đặt vé máy bay qua website: Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v    ///    Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v

Đại lý bán vé máy bay của Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific Airlines, Air Asia Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Hongkong Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Asiana Airlines, Koreana Airlines, China Southern Airlines, China Airlines, Eva Airlines, eatern Airlines, china Eatern Airlines, Shanghai Airlines, Hainan Airlines, Kunming Airlines, Shenzhen Airlines, Royal Brunei Airlines, Laos Airlines, Phnompenh Airlines, Philippines Airlines, All Nippon Airways, Tiger Airways, American Airlines, United Airlines, Japan Airways, Thai Airways, Air France, Air Canada….

Bán vé máy bay nội địa các nước, bán vé máy bay nối chuyến, nối hành trình nội địa các nước

Địa chỉ bán vé máy bay, địa chỉ phòng vé máy bay, vé máy bay, air ticket, ve may bay gia re, ve may bay khuyen mai, dia chi ban ve may bay, ve may bay khuyen mai, chuong trinh khuyen mai cua Vietnam Airlines, địa chỉ bán vé

----------

